# Uks first litter of 08 skunks!!!



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

hi all i thought id let you all know!!!
im so excited..
these are from what i and others belive to be the first 08 litter in the uk yay!!


they are the result of a albino male to chocolate female breeding and she produced 7 kits rainging of 4 albinos, 2 mahoganys and one apricot/champagne... 

they were born fresh at approx 10.11am yesterday, the damn seemed ok with me being there untill this morning and shes getting fiesty but its all good..
here a few bad pics of the young little trouble makers!!!
i didnt want to disturb too much,






























heres mum:










will post more later when i get them sorted on photobucket, let me know what you think boys and girls...

Regards Jon...


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Fantastic...but not the first UK 08's. I know of someone who had a litter about a month ago.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG!!!!! I can't even come close to telling you how cute those are!!! :flrt: Congrats!!


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

Gutted mate, ah well weve got some none the less... im so made up!!! 

who was it if you dont mind me asking?

you can slightly see dad in the back ground hed eaten his snap and gone off to play lol..
Jon


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Can i have them


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

right so I gather that when they are born they still have the ability to spray, so what next?

Cute little skunks by the way.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

well its a good 6 weeks untill i can get to hold i belive, but im doing the worn t-shirt in the enclousre to help keep my scent near them from birth and then on from there, it really dosent matter how tame they are if you scare them they will still spray but well worth the roulette game if you ask me.. the parents were hard done to when i first got there, 5 months ago.. i got a bite all the way though my finger nail and out the other side, but with persiverance it all paid off and they are all now manageable and handleable animals.. 

thankd for all the awsome comments,
Jon


----------



## Xavier (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous, one day I shall have one or two tottering about the place :flrt: They look gorgeous!


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

very cool jon cant wait to see them tomo.


----------



## 11krage (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you have any trouble finding homes for them with the new 'no desenting' legislation thing? 

Just curious though they are adorable, i can't make up my mind what colour i like best but i'd love to have a couple of these some day.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

nice one Jon, good to speak to you the other day too 

yours is the second litter than i know of, as fixx said, there was one litter of 4 i believe, born a little while back 

will have to come see them sometime  baby skunks are fantastic fun!

N


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Aw theyre sooo sweet. :flrt:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah certainly nerys! i cant wait. im not sure about finding homes yet as im unsure of the uk market at present.
i really do prefer the chocs and classic variants at the albinos remind me too much of ferrets lol... they are all doing fine and mum is feeding away but verys aggressive at the moment and shes the tamest of our two lol i cant wait to see how she is lol..
Jon


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

oh god, so which one is for Sami?? :lol:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

carisma02uk said:


> yeah certainly nerys! i cant wait. im not sure about finding homes yet as im unsure of the uk market at present.
> i really do prefer the chocs and classic variants at the albinos remind me too much of ferrets lol... they are all doing fine and mum is feeding away but verys aggressive at the moment and shes the tamest of our two lol i cant wait to see how she is lol..
> Jon


aww the albinos i always have a soft spot for, but that comes from having snuff, lol, i do know what you mean tho, about looking like a ferret !

the uk market runs along the lines of... 

most people want one.. but not everyone can 

a) afford them 

or 

b) handle the fact that from now on you may have to have a fully scented one...

but the amount of people who say to me "i _must _have one" is unreal!

one thing i have noticed this last year, is the lack on length of time many skunks seem to stay in one home for. some of the ones i know of from last year, have since been sold on up to 4 times.. and thats in under a year 

it is a slightly worrying trend i have noticed i must admit.. and its making me think hard about how or whom i would sell skunks to in the future..


Nerys


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Aww how adorable! i would love either a mottled sort of colour or a true black and white. thing is i would be terrifieed of the dreaded A bomb. Rain keeps asking me if we can have a skunk! lol


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Awwwwww that is the sweetist piccy ever!!!

Id never seen a skunk in real life till yesterday when i got to hold moshpitvipers little chunk!!! She is so pretty and smaller than id imagined, with the cutist lil head!!! But i couldn't dal with the fully scented ones!! so they arnt for me.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Reiyuu said:


> Aww how adorable! i would love either a mottled sort of colour or a true black and white. thing is i would be terrifieed of the dreaded A bomb. Rain keeps asking me if we can have a skunk! lol


It's true, I do, and I'm not TOO bothered by the butt bombs. But I know they wouldnt be able to stay indoors with our dogs around, the malamutes would play it to death, and there would be constant spraying. However, maybe we could keep one outside in the ferret courts once they are all sorted?


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Rain said:


> It's true, I do, and I'm not TOO bothered by the butt bombs. But I know they wouldnt be able to stay indoors with our dogs around, the malamutes would play it to death, and there would be constant spraying. However, maybe we could keep one outside in the ferret courts once they are all sorted?


 
sounds like a plan


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

are you looking to sell these? And what sort of price? I've finally convinced the oh to let me have one.


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

sooo cute. but i think if your serious about wanting one theres always a way around so that you dont get sprayed. like the idea about keeping them outside. but the only problem is fox proofing them if you have those around. although if there fully scented then that shouldnt be a problem.:lol2:
xsachax


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

xmashx said:


> sooo cute. but i think if your serious about wanting one theres always a way around so that you dont get sprayed. like the idea about keeping them outside. but the only problem is fox proofing them if you have those around. although if there fully scented then that shouldnt be a problem.:lol2:
> xsachax


Well, we've designed our ferret courts, and I think they will have enough room for a skunk to have a part of the court to itself.
It's going to house all our ferrets, with enough room for even more (so the skunk will prob get 1/4 of the total space all to itself). It'll live outdoors, but the courts will be protected from weather, and heated in winter months.
Regardless of if its scented or de-scented the courts will be fox-proofed as we do get them out in the countryside where we live.
The skunk would (as our ferrets do) be able to come inside, but the main sleeping/eating area would be the courts.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Reiyuu said:


> Aww how adorable! i would love either a mottled sort of colour or a true black and white. *thing is i would be terrifieed of the dreaded A bomb.* Rain keeps asking me if we can have a skunk! lol


Nothing to worry about really, as long as the skunk in question is well socialised you shouldn't have too many issues.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

hi all and thanks for the replys.. they are all dooing fine even tho my little darling flower is now a bitey little sh*t but shes only protecing her little ones... these may be for sale in about 6-7 weeks time if not longer as i would preffer to get some quality time and training done with them before i let any go.. plus would love to have them sexed as i know nerys would love our albino male...so if i have one i knwo where thats going... i will even have a another litter of classics and albinos again in about 1month tops so more available at some point this year.. 

i will keep you all updated

thanks Jon


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

nice : victory: congrats im trying to convice the o/h for a lil chocolate skunk for a LONG time now :lol2:
stu


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

sexed would be good Jon, Sami wants a female only as far as I know.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Same here. Idealy after a black and white (classic??) too


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

will try my best for you all, im still unsure on prices as of yet... ive had no confimation yet from any other breeders....nerys any input?? pm me what you think is an appropriate price for these i dont want to be over priced.......any input anyone would be great thanks Jon


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

jon, do you want me to come over and sex them at some point? or are you ok to do it once you can get near them again?

prices..

seb miller last year was charging £550 for de-scented babies. there are no prices on his site, but he is still advertising the waiting list for descented babies this year so far. i think the year before he was asking £500.

last year, skunks were on the market from £100 each (for fully scented young ones) up to the maximum of about £800-850. i know of at least 3-4 skunks that sold at that sort of price.. 

last year, skunks were being sold into retail at around £350 or so each. depending on the retailer, you then saw varying mark ups on them.. i know of a pair sold via retail for £1200, and also several individual animals, again, sold via retail, for around the 650-750 mark. 

privately they were going from about £450-650 depending on things like colour and individual seller.

the cheapest ones i have bought have both been got rid of as they were agressive, teyah cost me £300 last feb, and pacer i picked up for £200 last october/november time. Snuff i paid a £400 "dontation" for, back in june 2006.

FYI i do already know of people who will be selling descented skunks this year. i know of at least one vet who has quoted £1000 to do the op however!

i'm not sure how much help thats been really Jon lol.. give us a buzz later if you want, i will be stuck in the car from about 8.30-11.30 or so, and unless pete tong is playing a decent mix, i will be as bored as normal lol.. moby on the sig etc etc etc

N


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Nerys said:


> jon, do you want me to come over and sex them at some point? or are you ok to do it once you can get near them again?
> 
> prices..
> 
> ...


Can skunks still be decented?

John


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah il give you a ring later about it all and then after all that i will publically release prices.. thanks Jon


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

So can they still be decented?

John


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Reptile world said:


> So can they still be decented?
> 
> John


No it's illegal under the Animal Welfare Act, it's classed as an un-necessary mutilation.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Fixx said:


> No it's illegal under the Animal Welfare Act, it's classed as an un-necessary mutilation.


So now that cannot happen i would say the price has dropped a fair bit??? 
When i bought the male i had, he cost me around 300 pounds which i thought was cheap. He came from TSKA but not direct to me, i bought him from a friend who i think bought him on impulse which is never a good thing.

I have seen decented skunks advertised on TSKA for 900 pounds! So now they cannot be decented what are we looking at price wise?

John


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

omg omg they are sooooo cute!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Xavier (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I have images of a little albino skunk running about the house, not sure I could get anyone to agree to it though :lol2: They are utterly gorgeous little critters.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

congrats, they are very cute


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

PM me with prices please. i could do with another skunk :lol2:

I may be able to home 2 of them for you.

Really pretty stinky pinkys by the way.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

im gutted, i thought id let you all know that even though i have four signs stating that our animal room is closed a bunch of school kids decided to go in to see our skunks and as a result of their loudness flower decided to save her 4 albinos from the fate of preditors and ate them.. i am truly upset and have spent days comming to terms with what has happened... we are all devisated, but strangly the two normals and choc are fine and now about 4in including the toilet brush tails lol.... i will get pics up as soon as i have got some decent ones... thanks Jon


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Sorry to here that Jon, good luck with the remaining ones.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Really sorry to hear that jon mate.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Very harsh.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi
Sorry for your loss.
Where are the skunks kept? If you had a sign saying animal room was closed how did kids get into oom. Was it locked?
I'm head of science and we have animals at school, chickens, bantams, rabbits that live in a fully enclosed quad. the quad is locked and only open when a member of staff is present.
We also have a reptile room, with a couple of corns, house geckos, GALS and hermit crabs.

This is a locked room too and only open when i'm present- I'm based in the lab next dooe and i have 4 trusted children that go in at every break. 
The students know i am super obsessive with the animals and would go mad if they disrespected them (i'm talking exclusion or isolation etc).

Hope the othrs do well, and if it was at a school, that the appropriate sanctions were followed for the loud students.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

hi, unfotunatly when i took over form the previous manager the keys i was issued with do not have a key to this door, i am about to do an update on our sknks not keep and eye out..
Jon


----------



## Tanto (May 25, 2008)

*Congratulations*

Well done


----------

